# Michigan DNR update on Duck Lake Fire in Luce County



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today offered this update on the Duck Lake Fire in the Upper Peninsula's Luce County. New GPS data show that the fire is now estimated to cover 20,255 acres. Forty-eight percent of the fire area is contained. 

More...


----------

